# New to GA and want to hunt a bear



## TheHospitableDoc (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello Gents,

I moved to Georgia a while back and have finally gotten things in line to start hunting here this coming season.  Most of my hunting in the past has been on public lands in Alabama and private land in South Carolina.  I primarily bowhunt but also break out a rifle a few times a year. 

One of the things I am most excited about with my new residency is being able to hunt a new species, black bear.  I have never bear hunted before and am excited to learn more about these animals and for a new challenge in the woods.


Over in Alabama we have a mix of WMA and NF lands, and recently they started going to a quota type system for WMA hunts.  If I am understanding what I am reading about GA regulations much of the WMA land is the same here.

Are there places that are open public land that have bears without the need to enter a draw available in Georgia?  I am certainly not asking for anyone's spots, just general areas where access and game are legal throughout the season.  Any good sources of information I may not have seen in my searches so far?

I live in the Atlanta area but have the set-up to travel and spend short stints at a location.  I plan to take a few trips out during the summer and early fall to get an idea of where the critters are and what makes them tick.  

I am sure that I will have more questions as I keep reading and learning, and I look forward to learning from the wealth of information we have here with all you folks.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 4, 2019)

@Dana Young


----------



## Raylander (Jun 4, 2019)

LOADS of great info in this sub-forum. Lots of tips from experienced hunters. My advice would be to start reading at the begining.. And make sure you got some good walking boots!

The Chattahoochee National Forest is where you wanna hunt. You got a chance at a bear anywhere in the CNF. Some areas are more densely populated with bears than others, but they’re everywhere.. The WMAs inside the CNF have different regulations than the CNF (outside WMAs). Mainly dates of open season for specific game animals. Consult your reg book for dates etc. Good luck and I hope you tag one!


----------



## FMBear (Jun 4, 2019)

As worleyburd has stated, the Chattahoochee National Forest & its WMAs are your starting points, and any of these areas will give you opportunity with proper boot leather on the ground. 
Bow hunting gives you the best opportunity, followed by some of the early bear rifle hunts. It only gets harder as the season goes on as bears are so reclusive. 
Focus your scouting on food sources. Look for white oaks, yellow jacket nests, & autumn olive thickets (a personal favorite for me) for early season. 
Red oaks & white oaks as the season goes on.
Bears need a lot of water, so the warmer it is, keep adjacent creeks in mind to any food sources you find.
While I use trail cameras this time of year, its only for seeing the big bruisers cruising for females. Come hunting season, their patterns are all about food sources, particularly mast.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 4, 2019)

I was in your shoes three years ago.  As others have said,  read all you can on the bear hunting sub forum.  Start burning boot leather learning where the white oaks are a different elevations.  The Chattahoochee National Forest is almost one million acres with less than a 1/3 of that included in state Managed WMAs.  While the WMAs have several managed hunts, very few if any are quota so you just sign in or check in and then hunt.  The NF outside of WMAs has some excellent hunting as well with less time restrictions.  Good luck this fall.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 4, 2019)

Here is the first thing to read:

http://forum.gon.com/threads/beginner’s-guide-to-hunting-public-land.666602/


----------



## twincedargap (Jun 6, 2019)

read the regs, read this forum (over & over), then boots on ground nearest you.  its just a matter of putting time in the woods recognizing what you already read about here.  not sure where you'll be focused (NW, N, or NE ga), but I'm up Blairsville area lots of weekends.  be glad to meet and help.  that said, i'm a newbie here, but do think i can help get you in the right direction.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 6, 2019)

Your just in time to put in for our inaugural dog hunt! ???


----------



## Christian hughey (Jun 6, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Your just in time to put in for our inaugural dog hunt! ???


 inside joke


----------



## Christian hughey (Jun 6, 2019)

I can't tell ya nothing these nice guys havn't already stated but I noticed you said you lived in South Carolina and black ? hunting is new to you? I heard they are just as populated and bigger there? Have I been mislead?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2019)

Let me know Doc when you  get ready to get srrious about it. I will point you in a couple different directions !! My elderly parents can't have a patch of corn, or much of anythang for that matter, in their garden for the pests !!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 6, 2019)

What others have said. More info in this forum than anywhere regarding North ga bears.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jun 8, 2019)

Dawson forest ... northern tract.   Burnt mountain country .


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Jun 14, 2019)

Good boots and good seat to sit in once you find a spot, spend money there first.


----------



## twincedargap (Jul 1, 2019)

bears are out, have you been? best place to start is boots on the ground.  be glad to meet you in the Union/White county area.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 1, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> bears are out, have you been? best place to start is boots on the ground.  be glad to meet you in the Union/White county area.  I was kinda hoping to sherpa a newbie this season.


 
Very generous offer Tom! ? He's going to need to be in serious mountain shape if he is going to tag along with you.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wherever you decide to hunt, hunt all day. Most pictures  I got on my trailcamera where bears between 10:00AM and 2:00PM. I dont know why but I swear to you those mountain bears were roaming mid day last year.


----------



## JBrewer (Jul 2, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> bears are out, have you been? best place to start is boots on the ground.  be glad to meet you in the Union/White county area.  I was kinda hoping to sherpa a newbie this season.


If he doesn't take you up on this offer I would love to. I recently moved to Roswell, and I have been doing a lot of reading on public land hunting. Unfortunately, I was not raised in a hunting family so I am starting from scratch.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jul 2, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Wherever you decide to hunt, hunt all day. Most pictures  I got on my trailcamera where bears between 10:00AM and 2:00PM. I dont know why but I swear to you those mountain bears were roaming mid day last year.


Killed one at 2 pm on the nose last year and saw another around 1 that same day. The first one I shot with my bow and couldn't find came in around 5 pm after a light rain that cooled things off 15 -20 degrees but I agree about the midday thing, goes for mature bucks as well.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 2, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Wherever you decide to hunt, hunt all day. Most pictures  I got on my trailcamera where bears between 10:00AM and 2:00PM. I dont know why but I swear to you those mountain bears were roaming mid day last year.


Hunt all day for sure. I've killed them from dawn till dusk with no real pattern that I can recognize. That time of year they eat till they feel like sleeping, wake up and repeat regardless of daytime.


----------



## BeefMaster (Jul 2, 2019)

Only to second what others have stated.  I’ve started at page one of the bear subform and I am reading through as time permits.  There is more information contained within than I had expected.  Plus, there are some mighty entertaining stories in there.


----------



## twincedargap (Jul 2, 2019)

thats awesome!


----------



## TheHospitableDoc (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,


Thank you all very much for your comments, suggestions and advice - I suspect it will be invaluable as I start my first season hunting bears and hunting the mountains and I sincerely appreciate those who have commented.  

I have spent the last two weeks reading over the bear forum, examining the available data on harvest by county, gotten myself some maps and prepared the camping gear for what will be my first trip to the mountains this coming weekend.  I have also spent quite a bit of time looking over Google earth images of the region to better understand what I am getting myself into.

I see that there is a strong focus on archery season as the most active time to see bear and somewhat be able to pattern their food sources, great news as I prefer to carry my bow!

I plan to drop a couple of cameras on my first visit this weekend to see if I am even on the right track with determining the areas bear prefer.  Will be fun to see if I can get one on cam as a first step. 



Being new to the area, and always looking to meet other hunters since I live in the city, I am going to send a couple of PM's to folks here who have offered advice.  That being said if anyone is interested in tagging along for some scouting trips or during the season - please feel free to reach out.  Though I am new to the mountains and to bear hunting, I am not new to the woods and the way that nature works and I would love to meet some of the great and helpful people on this site.  



A few simple questions I have been wondering about, if anyone is so inclined to assist -

Do most of you hunt from the ground with a seat or stool, or from treestands?  I see many references to stalk hunting bears but these are mostly firearms hunters.  If there is a perfect set up for a lightweight set up I would love to know more about it.


I am pretty familiar with different oak species, but have seen many references to elevation.  Is it the case that on different years the mast trees tend to be concentrated to specific elevation bands?


Is there a general date, or temperature when one should expect the bears to pretty much be done for the year?  I am in the process of scheduling some time off but wouldn't want to schedule it past the time that the bears remain out and about.


Thank you all again - hopefully I will be able to send you all a picture of a GA bear later this year!


----------



## TheHospitableDoc (Jul 16, 2019)

Christian hughey said:


> I can't tell ya nothing these nice guys havn't already stated but I noticed you said you lived in South Carolina and black ? hunting is new to you? I heard they are just as populated and bigger there? Have I been mislead?




Hi Christian,

Just to clarify so I don't seem to be misleading - I have hunted the coastal area of SC with family friends but only for deer.   I am not sure they have ever had bear on their property as the pictures I usually get from them are all deer and pigs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2019)

TheHospitableDoc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Thank you all very much for your comments, suggestions and advice - I suspect it will be invaluable as I start my first season hunting bears and hunting the mountains and I sincerely appreciate those who have commented.
> ...



Cameras get taken.  If I was going to be up there I would meet up and talk.   Let me know when you might be going to the Cleveland Helen area.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 17, 2019)

I would definitely hang cams up high. Say 6 to 8 ft. Any lower and bears will eat them!


----------



## BeefMaster (Jul 17, 2019)

TheHospitableDoc said:


> Do most of you hunt from the ground with a seat or stool, or from treestands? I see many references to stalk hunting bears but these are mostly firearms hunters. If there is a perfect set up for a lightweight set up I would love to know more about it.



I believe I read that somebody (maybe JBogg) here has a JX3 tree saddle. It appears to be pretty lightweight and looks the business too.  There are a couple U tube videos demonstrating it.  I think I would like one, maybe Santa will help a fellow out.  Hopefully whoever has it will chime in.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 17, 2019)

TheHospitableDoc said:


> I am pretty familiar with different oak species, but have seen many references to elevation. Is it the case that on different years the mast trees tend to be concentrated to specific elevation bands?



If it is cool and wet during the time of pollen production or if a frost hits the tree after it has produced pollen, it will result in a poor acorn crop that fall.  Elevation is a factor for frost or freeze.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 17, 2019)

BeefMaster said:


> I believe I read that somebody (maybe JBogg) here has a JX3 tree saddle. It appears to be pretty lightweight and looks the business too.  There are a couple U tube videos demonstrating it.  I think I would like one, maybe Santa will help a fellow out.  Hopefully whoever has it will chime in.



Yep.  I purchased the JX3 Hybrid and I think it will be a game changer for me.  I realize a lot of guys like the mobility that is allowed by hunting from the ground, and others like to slip up on an unsuspecting bear in a White Oak.  I have never been patient enough to slowly still hunt, and I will gladly give up some mobility in exchange for the advantages of being elevated in a tree.  I have been hunting on the ground for the past three years and while I have had some success from the ground, I really appreciate the much greater field of view that I enjoy by being 15 - 20’ up.  The JX3 weighs 9.5 lbs, and will serve as my packframe as well.  It’s not cheap, but still less than a Lone Wolf Climber. As you mentioned, there are a couple of good videos on YouTube.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 17, 2019)

As 35 said, elevation is huge with mast in the mountains. Last year, a most of the little mast we had was really low-say under 2200 feet. Almost non existent up high due to the late frosts we had, which killed a majority of blooms above that elevation line. 

I like to hunt bears on the side so most often I’m in a tree trying to catch a buck with my bow. Bears are more of a bonus for me. That said, my dad slips up on them regularly from the ground with a favorable wind and a rifle in hand. 

Usually, after all the mast crops are eaten, bears really really slow down. Usually after October my sightings drop off dramatically. There are always bears killed in November, but it’s usually September and October that really produce. They still move, it’s just far less and in the warm of the day, and in the deep cold they’ll lay up on a sunny south facing ridge and they’ll be possible to slip up on (I’ve done it) but shot opportunities will be next to impossible. I tell people to not even bother after October. Not that it’s impossible, but if I’m taking time off, it’s gonna be worthwhile- like hitting the rut for deer.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 18, 2019)

Bears are fun.  I have missed 3 of them because they appear so close!  LOL!  They are sneaky and quiet and you think a dinky little squirrel is coming up on you when up pops a bear.  I hunt from the ground using a camo backpacking hammock from Grand Trunk.  Tie it up between 2 trees so it makes a "U", then sit straddle-legged in it and use a shooting stick for your rifle.  There was an article in GON about this method years ago.

Use a hand-held GPS to help navigate the mountain ridges in case your bears runs over the wrong side and dies.  It will help you find the closest road.


----------



## twincedargap (Jul 18, 2019)

[QUOTE="jbogg, The JX3 weighs 9.5 lbs, and will serve as my packframe as well.  It’s not cheap, but still less than a Lone Wolf Climber. As you mentioned, there are a couple of good videos on YouTube.[/QUOTE]
John by the time you add climbing sticks and the JX3, you may weight more than just buying a lite weight climber, ex. X-stand 13.8 lbs. including frame, pad, belt. What are you using to ascend the tree? admittedly climbing sticks or steps allow one to ascend a tree with lots of limbs (that usually also block your view).


----------



## jbogg (Jul 18, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> [QUOTE="jbogg, The JX3 weighs 9.5 lbs, and will serve as my packframe as well.  It’s not cheap, but still less than a Lone Wolf Climber. As you mentioned, there are a couple of good videos on YouTube.


John by the time you add climbing sticks and the JX3, you may weight more than just buying a lite weight climber, ex. X-stand 13.8 lbs. including frame, pad, belt. What are you using to ascend the tree? admittedly climbing sticks or steps allow one to ascend a tree with lots of limbs (that usually also block your view).[/QUOTE]

With my low back issues I wouldn’t be able to sit still more than 10 min in the X - Stand.  I use the Lone Wolf Hand Climber as my climbing method and platform once I get to hunting height.  I’ve  basically just converted the LW Handclimber into a foot climber by adding a strap to secure my feet.   The LW combined with the JX3 is right at 13.5 lbs as well, but as comfortable as my Summit Goliath.  With a full backrest I can sit for days.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 18, 2019)

Bkeepr said:


> Bears are fun.  I have missed 3 of them because they appear so close!  LOL!  They are sneaky and quiet and you think a dinky little squirrel is coming up on you when up pops a bear.  I hunt from the ground using a camo backpacking hammock from Grand Trunk.  Tie it up between 2 trees so it makes a "U", then sit straddle-legged in it and use a shooting stick for your rifle.  There was an article in GON about this method years ago.
> 
> Use a hand-held GPS to help navigate the mountain ridges in case your bears runs over the wrong side and dies.  It will help you find the closest road.


I also use a Grand Trunk for sleeping and for my hunting seat. It's light, convenient and quiet when it rubs against my wool outer layer.


----------



## Panther25 (Jul 26, 2019)

https://whitetailguruhunting.com/podcast/ 

These guys just did a podcast on bear hunting in North Georgia. There's some good info in there.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 28, 2019)

Panther25 said:


> https://whitetailguruhunting.com/podcast/
> 
> These guys just did a podcast on bear hunting in North Georgia. There's some good info in there.


Check out episode 58 of the Traditional Outdoors Podcast. Jerry Russell gives some great info on bears in the northern zone. 
Clay Newcomb has done interviews on a couple podcasts about hunting Arkansas bears without bait or hounds. Check out the one he did for Bear Hunting Podcast, I think it was one of the better ones if I remember right.


----------

